# mystery snail eggs turned white and very brittle



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so i had a clutch of mystery snail eggs laid about 2 weeks ago. they were pink the whole time, but now turned white. also i went to wipe a droplet of water (condensation) off one, and it fell right apart.
have they hatched, or have they dessicated?


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

I had the same thing happen lately. I think it's lack of humidity. 
All is not lost though. I had a "crunchy" one that I lightly tapped the middle with a toothpick, and babies fell out like a pinata. It was still gooey way up inside like a cadbury egg. If they had hatched, you can tell because it looks "crumbly" without touching it.

-Stef*


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Some looked a bit crumbly. And I think I saw a baby snail on the outside. Hard to tell though. Took a quick pic with my phone. Not my usual macro, but maybe itll help:


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Ya, they are in the process of hatching.
You can float a tupperware container under the clutch and they will fall into it.
Easier to collect and if you have fish in the tank, they can't snack on them.

-Stef*

Oh, put water in the tupperware, so they don't fall and crack shells.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Most have already hatched then. I'll keep feeding like I do the rents and im sure they will be fine. The only fish there is a betta thats in there temporarily, and they are surface predators - never seen em go for the pond snails I wish I didnt have. 
Yeah I would be surprised if they dried out. The tank walls and lid get tons of condensation. Humidity is probably 100% except maybe for the first few min after lights on.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some might still make it. mine always looked like that before they hatched.some times it took a month or more because i didnt have a top on my tanks but i always got a few. normally they hached from the inside (middle) of the cluster and not all the ones on the outside would hatch but i always got some. just leave it be and it should be fine


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

The plinking and dropping of baby snails on the surface may be irresistable to a betta.
But, they can only eat so many, and see so many fall during light time, and I have a few bettas that wouldn't hurt a snail.
They will be very small and you will see little round specs climbing the tank walls.
The drop process may last a few days.
And, you're bound to have another clutch lain soon.
Like exotic fruits along the hood of your tank 

-Stef*


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

It was hatching. I saw a baby in the tank. Definitely a baby purple mystery. 

Well the betta was only in there temporarily. My snail tank was made into a betta spawning tank. But the spawn didnt happen. The adults are in my community tank now, since the temps in this tank are higher than they'd like. Once the little ones get large enough to manage, then I can move them. For now the increased temps mean faster growth.


----------

